# Whitney Action/Sulphur fun 1/5-1/6



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

So we sledded into Whitney and caught 60 to 70 fish between 3 of us, most fish were small tigers ands some bows.[attachment=4:2eiebn57]DSCN1936.JPG[/attachment:2eiebn57]

It was action packed and the weather was perfect, the guy at the Bear River Service said it got up to 49 degress there and NO INVERSION :O--O: My son got bored of catching fish and so I pulled him around behind the snowmoble.[attachment=3:2eiebn57]DSCN1933 sized.jpg[/attachment:2eiebn57]

Bow Hunter got off to a slow start as I caught 5 before his first one, but he made up for it while we played on the sled.[attachment=2:2eiebn57]DSCN1934 resized.jpg[/attachment:2eiebn57]

Then I heard my boys reel start losing line and I knew he had a good one on, it was the only big fish of the day and as he tried to pull it out of the hole his line snapped  So I had to reach down the hole and I got lucky and got a finger into his gills and pulled him out.[attachment=1:2eiebn57]photo_2 resized.jpg[/attachment:2eiebn57]. All fish were released

As we raced back to get the sleds turned in on time we came across this fresh kill, I didn't see any bullet holes and I think he got pumbled by a sled.[attachment=0:2eiebn57]photo_3 resized.jpg[/attachment:2eiebn57].

Sulphur Creek was the target for sunday, we met Wyogoob at the boat ramp at 7:30 and we fished until 12:30, Goob and family stayed until 3:00 and continued to catch fish. The Bows came in schools about every half hour and we all caught a few, the fish were all around 14 inches. Thanks Goob for the guided trip!! We had a blast and it was nice to meet goob and some of his family and fish with good people. Sorry no pics from Sulphur.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow Great report! I can't believe how great the weather is in the mountains!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

So, why didn't you take the jaw from the coyote? $50 is $50.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> So, why didn't you take the jaw from the coyote? $50 is $50.


Don't you have to get GPS coordinates? Our batteries were dead. We also were late getting the sleds back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Real stand-up people; nice to meet you. Boy them kids sure had a nice time.

The sucker got cut up and packaged for burbot bait.

Whitney's been really hot since they stocked the tigers.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

GPS coordinates aren't hard to figure out. I'm guessing you knew which lake you were at, where you had parked, and which trail you were on when you found him. Maybe the next guy to ride by will get it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> GPS coordinates aren't hard to figure out. I'm guessing you knew which lake you were at, where you had parked, and which trail you were on when you found him. Maybe the next guy to ride by will get it.


Uh...Mrs Goob and I have the Adopt-a-Highway where the dead coyote is. I've never known anyone to stop and pick anything up on or along the road. I'll pick up the yote in June.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> :mrgreen:


I wasn't trying to be funny.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Hence the mr green. That's the closest thing to a satire font that I could think of. At least the coyote will provide for the ravens, and they will leave a little bit less of a coyote for you to pick up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey that's a cool trip. All you guys with the power toys make me jealous. To be able to take a sled way out to Nowhereville and have the area to yourselves sounds like a riot.

Glad you all had fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Hence the mr green. That's the closest thing to a satire font that I could think of. At least the coyote will provide for the ravens, and they will leave a little bit less of a coyote for you to pick up.


Thanks for trying to cheer me up Fishrman.

What does a non resident need in terms of licenses to get a coyote bounty?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Hey that's a cool trip. All you guys with the power toys make me jealous. To be able to take a sled way out to Nowhereville and have the area to yourselves sounds like a riot.
> 
> Glad you all had fun.


Thanks.

You can rent the snowmobiles at the Bear River Lodge. They even have 3 seaters. (I would stay out of the powder with those.)

We walked at Sulphur Creek Reservoir although it looked like you could drive your truck out on the ice. The ice along the edge of the boat ramp was solid and someone had drove out on the lake and spun a donut.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> What does a non resident need in terms of licenses to get a coyote bounty?


http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hunting-information/762


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > What does a non resident need in terms of licenses to get a coyote bounty?
> ...


Interesting, thanks, I'm in.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that's a cool trip. All you guys with the power toys make me jealous. To be able to take a sled way out to Nowhereville and have the area to yourselves sounds like a riot.
> ...


Thanks.

You can rent the snowmobiles at the Bear River Lodge. They even have 3 seaters. (I would stay out of the powder with those.)

They do have three seaters but they have a 400lb weight max, so two adults and my 8 year son exceeded that and we had to rent another sled. I wish they would have told me that over the phone when I made the reservation.


----------

